# Merseyside Global Fat Bike Day ride Sat 2nd Dec



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2017)

Saturday 2nd December (next weekend) is Global Fat Bike Day right across the fat biking world.
It encourages everyone with a fat bike to ride their bike all on the same day.

Us Brits started it even though the yanks have taken in over as their invention.....
So do any fat bike (3.8" or wider) riders fancy joining me over in the sand dunes and beaches of the Merseyside coast?
9am meet up south of Crosby in the car park here
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=569&ax=331915&ay=397355&lm=0
Charges apply, but on road free car parking here
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=569&ax=331990&ay=397650&lm=0
Please let me know if you can make it, if no one does I might go a different route.
3 hour ride with coffee stop


----------

